# 2nd Hand Vape



## ShaneW (15/1/14)

I know this might be a controversial subject but interested what you guys think about it. Those of you that have been vaping for a while must of had some interesting responses from others. 

What I'm enjoying about vaping is in able to sit in my office and get my fix without having to go outside. This will have to stop from next week when the guy who shares my office returns from leave. The best part is noone
alking past has any idea. 

What are your feelings about 2nd hand vape? Do you think the harmful vapours disappear a few seconds after exhale as it visually seems to do? My wife says there is a slight lingering smell after.

I wouldn't vape around my kids... as far as I can gather there isn't enough evidence to prove anything yet. But I do vape while lying in my bed next to my wife, she is an ex smoker is unfortunately now having the occasional vape as a result of the nice flavours. 

With the smell being so unobtrusive, where are you guys vaping and what have people's reactions been? Being in East London, this is something very new and I get strange stares when vaping in public places.


----------



## The Golf (15/1/14)

Most ppl dont mind, in fact they like the smell. Having said that, if you can smell it then you Inhaling the nic, and I guess its unfair to make ppl who dont want do it smell it. Just my opinion.

I have 4 friends all ex smoker who vape my maxi when we out, im affraid they want to start smoking again due to the nic addiction. Have told them I can get 0 nic aswell but they all prefer what I give them. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (15/1/14)

Hi, SnaneW

As far as I could gather there is no harmful chemicals in the 2nd hand vape, only a little bit of nicotine that cant course any others any harm.

I myself vape indoors (children next to me), in the care (with my children in the care) and among none smokers.

Hope this helps


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/1/14)

Hi ShaneW

As far as I can tell there are no negative side effects with second hand vape, we have gone on long trips (from JHB to Musina and back down through potgietersrus all the way through hartebeesport and back to JHB) with non-smokers who have never smoked in their life and they did not even notice us vaping in the car.

There are no nasty smells in my house and as we run Vape King from here there are people vaping all day in here and non-smokers/non-vapers come in and dont say a word. Gizmo has a daughter that comes to us every weekend and we vape indoors and in the car around her and she is perfectly healthy.

Also if you look at studies - doctors will classify you as a non-smoker after a while if you have made the switch to vaping as there are no negative effects on your lungs or heart

in fact a recent study has shown that lung cancer is on the decrease as vaping increases (I will post in the studies section shortly)

All it is at the end of the day is a vapor so it evaporates immediately.

That being said though I dont know about nicotine lingering and weather or not it has an effect on those around you - as far as I know this is not the case.

Good question though

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (15/1/14)

Link to an article discussing the latest research on this: http://www.ibtimes.com/e-cigarette-secondhand-smoke-study-finds-nicotine-few-toxins-1507608
Basically we exhale mostly water vapour, containing a little bit of nicotine (10 times less than that contained in cigarette smoke). Nicotine in itself, exhaled in those concentrations, should not cause any problems. The really dangerous stuff exhaled from cigarette smoke is not present in e-cig vapour. Research on this is continuing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (15/1/14)

i think we should add this to the 100 reasons vaping is good

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (15/1/14)

Thanks guys... will be nice to see this industry grow and less health issues. And hopefully life insurance premiums dropping. Lol

What I have noticed is that the few people (only 3) that I know that have tried vaping, all with those imitation cigarette goodies, have gone back to smokes. I never tried them but I'm assuming they can't compare to the new units with the liquid as apose to the cartridge? 

I will definitely be doing my bit to promote this new found passion to all my smoking friends! I'm even considering starting a small distribution here just for ease of access to ppl here in EL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (15/1/14)

ShaneW said:


> Thanks guys... will be nice to see this industry grow and less health issues. And hopefully life insurance premiums dropping. Lol
> 
> What I have noticed is that the few people (only 3) that I know that have tried vaping, all with those imitation cigarette goodies, have gone back to smokes. I never tried them but I'm assuming they can't compare to the new units with the liquid as apose to the cartridge?
> 
> I will definitely be doing my bit to promote this new found passion to all my smoking friends! I'm even considering starting a small distribution here just for ease of access to ppl here in EL.



Had the same idea... ordering for people and then just get everyone's stuff to them


----------



## ShaneW (15/1/14)

Yip that's the idea. .. bulk purchases=better prices=more chance of enticing new vaporers (If that's even a word)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA (15/1/14)

Look for a published study by Jean-Francois Etter. I had it somewhere, but seemed to have misplaced it.
In that published study he pretty much declared it safe. No one has risen to challenge his findings, as it has been published in an international medical peer reviewed journal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/1/14)

I think there are two issues here. The health aspect and the aspect concerning respecting others.

I think if one follows the studies done on this so far it seems that 2nd hand vapour is virtually harmless and definitely less harmful than 2nd hand cigarette smoke. So I personally don't have any issues with my second hand vape interfering with the health of others.

However, in public situations I do think it's not fair to expose others to 2nd hand vapour unless they specifically don't mind it. Although it may not actually harm them, they may not know this. And most can definitely smell the flavours you are vaping. So for example, I generally treat vaping as if it was smoking with regard to public places. If I am in a restaurant in a non-smoking section I don't think its right to blow fragrant clouds near to the non-smokers sitting at the table next to you - and then try explain to them that its only vaping so its okay. It's easier to just go outside...

The only exception is when I'm stealth vaping - which doesn't happen too often. But then no-one knows about it....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## vaalboy (16/1/14)

To me the biggest challenge is other peoples perception and from what I have experienced is that often their reaction is based this perception. For anti smokers, it's what they see and what they smell. For this reason, when arriving at the office, I leave my tank in the car and only vape Greensmoke. No odour, less obtrusive and easily concealable in the palm of a closed hand. As a result no one bats an eyelid if I vape in and around my office. One of my big clients has a declared all their premises "smoke free" (no smoking allowed once you pass through the entrance gate) It used to be such a pain having to go for a ciggie. Now a quick toilet break is all I need and no one is the wiser. I even manage to steal vapes in the waiting area at airports and on the plane (I fly regularly) but vape as unobtrusively as possible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (16/1/14)

vaalboy said:


> To me the biggest challenge is other peoples perception and from what I have experienced is that often their reaction is based this perception. For anti smokers, it's what they see and what they smell. For this reason, when arriving at the office, I leave my tank in the car and only vape Greensmoke. No odour, less obtrusive and easily concealable in the palm of a closed hand. As a result no one bats an eyelid if I vape in and around my office. One of my big clients has a declared all their premises "smoke free" (no smoking allowed once you pass through the entrance gate) It used to be such a pain having to go for a ciggie. Now a quick toilet break is all I need and no one is the wiser. I even manage to steal vapes in the waiting area at airports and on the plane (I fly regularly) but vape as unobtrusively as possible.



What is Greensmoke?


----------



## CraftyZA (16/1/14)

ShaneW said:


> What is Greensmoke?


It is one of the better types of cig-a-like ecigs. Looks like a cig, and somewhat decent. Very expensive to maintain though. Buying the carts cost the same as cigarettes, perhaps a little more.
http://greensmoke.co.za/

For me they don't hit hard enough. Blame the drippers I got used to!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (16/1/14)

Hi @ShaneW, GreenSmoke is what most vapers call a "cig-alike". Its a cigarette sized and looking vaping device. I have it too and like it for its portability. Their flavours are also quite good. It's not a very intense vape but not bad for its size. You can check it out at www.greensmoke.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/1/14)

Agreed @Crafty, the cart tips are expensive and dont last very long. That's why I like it for a portable backup type of thing.


----------



## vaalboy (16/1/14)

They are pricey, R250 for the battery and R140 for a pack of 5 disposable cartridges. They claim 300 odd puffs per cartridge and I can knock 3 a day easily. I vape a lot and will be bankrupt soon if it wasn't for my tanks which I use in the car and at home. I find the 2.4% (max strength) gives a solid hit and keeps the skinkybeast at bay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (16/1/14)

Well after going the whole day without a smoke today I decided to spark one on the way home just to curb the potential bad mood at home...

Couldn't finish it... tasted terrible! Well it could have something to do with the slight lingering hangover from last nights poker game but nonetheless... I think I'm almost ready to toss these fags for good. 

Was awesome going into the shop for bread and milk and not having to buy those evil sticks. 

I think I'm going to be in the market for a quality PV sooner than I thought.

Thanks again for the advise and support guys!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom (16/1/14)

good going! that is what I did on the 1.11.2013...just decided I would not buy any cigs. to see how it goes. at the time I was still using the Evod, and I have not looked back again! After a couple of days I upgraded as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf (17/1/14)

With me I decided the day b4 buying my maxi that wud b the last pack I would by. Onthe morning I got my maxi I smoked my last cig.
I think the trick is makee sure you always hav a charged battery, and always have juice. It veery important, you dnt want anything to cause you to buy stinkies

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

